# Twins Blow Up!!!



## djleye

OK, I know that the Twins should be blown up if this crap keeps going as is.....They are NOT goiung to make the playoffs this year. Who will be the first big name guy that will be shipped off!!!???

If Stewart gets healthy my money is on him, if not I bet it will be Tori Hunter. Perhaps Lohse or Silva????? Not sure what they could get for these guys at this point though :eyeroll: !!


----------



## 870 XPRS

Don't lose it too early dan,,,,Liriano rocked the house again tonight......as long as we can keep the trolls out of the starting lineup we'll be alright. The sad part is we know radke, lohse,,,,,,silva won't be silent long enough.....they'll make their names heard again and it will ultimately result in MN losses.


----------



## djleye

Awww, Come on, That never happens with people that MN pro teams let go..........Billups,Sam Cassel, David Ortiz, etc., etc.


----------



## Tator

hunter will be gone before years end I think. As for your pitchers, well, you got some decent prosps. might be able to trade your 'big name' pitchers like lohse (yeah, he's a huge name) for some prospects.....haha, twins fans.................

ok ok they are my AL fav. team


----------



## 870 XPRS

Twins 23-27

Cubs 19-31

OUCH


----------



## djleye

:lol: :lol: :lol: Sorry Tator!!!!!


----------



## Tator

50 games into the season fellas, once we get healthy (DLEE, PRIOR, WOOD) ya best look the hell out.....


----------



## 870 XPRS

judging from the careers of wood and prior, i'm gonna throw a GOOD LUCK your way. Healthy is definately not synonamous with those names. If they pitch a total of 10 games in a given year your the lucky one.


----------



## djleye

They should tyrade them, get rid of the curse, and those guys would never get hurt again!!!!


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Boy ya gotta love them Cubs' fans. :lol: Wait until that new Twins stadium revenue starts pouring in, free agency will be a good thing for us for a change.

Oh and I just couldn't resist this tator.


----------



## Tator

GOD DAMN!! :******: I was almost over that play!!!! My therapist said that I was over the hump and making really good progress

I assume you'll be paying my medical bills for the next year of visits I'll have to retake!!!

low blow goldy, low blow


----------



## 870 XPRS

Beer isn't the best therapist Tator


----------



## Goldy's Pal

870 XPRS said:


> Beer isn't the best therapist Tator


Hunting and then a lot of beer is. :beer:


----------



## Tator

spend a weekend with 870 over huntin season, he'll prove that method is feasible


----------



## knoppers

stupidist trade in baseball, nevin for hairston, a bumb for a bumb? :roll:


----------



## Tator

well if it's a bumb for a bumb, what's so stupid about it

Herschel Walker trade??? and you think the cubs trade was dumb

I don't mind the cubs trade, never been a big fan of hairston jr. we have too many 2nd basemen the way it is, gives us a little more pop and can move walker back to 2nd base and get a real 1st baseman until Lee gets back, and when he finally does, who knows, he'll probably platoon or play OF.


----------



## knoppers

I think the trade does little to help each team, just gives the players a new start on a new club.


----------



## 870 XPRS

Well Liriano finally got beat, baker is down,,, what do we have to look forward too. If the bats turn around i'm gonna be pumped, but i don't see it happening.


----------



## KEN W

870 XPRS said:


> Well Liriano finally got beat, baker is down,,, what do we have to look forward too.quote]
> 
> NFL training camps..... :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS

good call Ken, i'm with ya


----------



## djleye

These Vikings might almost be boring compared to the old models!!!! :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal

> what do we have to look forward too


How about some old fashioned outdoor baseball and revenue. :beer:


----------



## djleye

Revenue that still won't be spent!!!!! :roll:


----------



## Goldy's Pal

djleye said:


> Revenue that still won't be spent!!!!! :roll:


I don't know. This spring Terry Ryan sure made it sound like "no money" was the reason for not signing "the big hurt" and for not pursuing a Paul Konerko and the likes. I do know that it won't be an excuse anymore.


----------



## djleye

Nahh, I think they will spend more money, I am just not convinced they will spend as much as they should!!!!!


----------



## Tator

all right, the true twins fans coming out!!!

haha, cubbies fans love their team and believe ALL YEAR!!!! true fan man

but good luck to ya'll


----------



## djleye

The difference being we are realists. We love our team and are always rooting for them but we knoe the reality. You, on the other hand, are in a fantasy world and cannot tell fantasy world from reality!!!! The reality being that the cubs are cursed and will never win the world series!!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## knoppers

djleye

well said! :beer:


----------



## Tator

knoppers, who the F are you to be talking like that. MIND YOUR OWN BUDDY

just kiddin :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal

I think Tator is Bartman. :lol: D'oh! :homer:


----------



## 870 XPRS

KUBEL BLOWS UP FOR A WALK OF GRAND SLAM!!!!!!!!!

and here I thought it was over after Crain came into the game.


----------



## djleye

Pushed them all the way to 12 games out!!!!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## smalls

"a long drive to deep right field...the tying run will score...(dazzleman and blackjack going nuts inthe background) GRANDSLAM! TOUCH EM ALL JASON KUBEL!"

dj, let us have our little victories. even if the season is abysmal, we can still celebrate a dramatic 12th inning walk off slam after an incredible pitchers dual between two future hall of famers.

While I am at it, if Frankie Liriano keeps pitching the way he is, he will not only be in the rookie of the year talk, we may be hearing chants of Cy Young under our breaths. And Joe Mauer could become the first catcher to win the batting title in what, 50 years?!

IMO, just let go of the dead weight, i.e. rondell white and tony batista. White's paltry .180 average and 14 RBI is so pathetic it make me urpy. We would be better off getting Greg Gagne out of retirement and letting him bat cleanup. At this point, let one of our prospects like Kubel DH when there isn't a spot for him in the OF and give Terry Tiffee a chance to play every day.

And even in the light of the disappointment this season, I don't see anyone going anywhere on our team. Radke won't(can't) be traded and will retire a twinkie. With the payroll coming off the books next year from contracts like Radkes, it will make picking up Hunter's option a little easier to swallow. Especially considering that Stewart will likely not be back next year...I don't think Terry Ryan is willing to gamble with a Kubel, Ford, Cuddy outfield.

The only move I could see being made is maybe...MAYBE be trading Nathan. His price tag will be pretty steep when his contract comes full term and with a team where shiny penny's are so valuable, the closer position cannot be a priority. As much we have begged for bats, I think this season has shown us the value of starting pitching and would love to see a deal where we got some good pitching prospects (we won't get anything major league ready, but Liriano was in A ball I believe when we traded AJ for him a few years ago).

All you vikings homers can turn off FSN North and wait for football season. Me, I am going to watch my twins in good times and in bad. 870, can you feel more room on your bench on the bandwagon too?


----------



## Tator

sorry, I couldn't possibly read all that mumbo jumbo, all I caught was blah blah blah I'm a dirty [email protected] : ) haha enjoy your losing season, I'm always going for the twinkies, with the exception of next weekend :beer:


----------



## smalls

Tator-

Twins winning percentage- .469
Cubs winning percentage- .406

blah blah blah, hang your self with kerry wood's glove lace, blah blah blah


----------



## roostman

hey hey hey, the twins are playing the best ball of the season right now, ripping up on Boston, if they can get back to .500 baseball by allstar break, they still have a half a season to prove the deserve to make the play offs. Does anyone get why they got rid of Batista and not Rondell White? White has done nothing for the team, at least Batista showed he had some pop left in his bat. 8)


----------



## 870 XPRS

smalls good take....twins beat the sox again as radke comes out of nowhere and was nearly lights out. If i had my way however, Jesse Crain could get a full swing from Morneau to the face. The twins brought Lohse into the game last night and for a moment I had this feeling that the 8-1 lead was gone.

tator, ridiculous as normal, cubs are sitting in 14th place in the NL, only behind the mets, cardinals, reds, dodgers, diamondbacks, padres, astros, phillies, giants, rockies, brewers, braves, and the lowly nationals. Keep your head up soldier, they are still ahead of the marlins and pirates by a respectable margin a win and a full game.

roostman, bartlett got brought up and that is why batista was designated for assignment right away. Bartlett apparently became a very vocal leader after he was sent down at the start of the season and has showed a lot of promise. Let's not jump ahead of ourselves with calling out a playoff birth though. I know there is a lot of season left but a 3 game winning streak doesn't mean they have the WS in the bag.

.....now only if the giants would turn things around

THE DAZZLEMAN ALWAYS PLAYS HARD


----------



## KEN W

Good take smalls....easy to understand.

they need to get to within 6-8 games back by all star break.

You guys going to the Twins site to vote for Mauer?You can vote up to 25 times.


----------



## djleye

I amstill there wth you smalls, maybe just a little more realistic. Stewart will be gone before the year is up. Why would they keep him at this point????


----------



## njsimonson

Agreed - Fire Jesse Crain, celebrate two great wins, and get ready for a comeback. 8 runs was a pleasant surprise yesterday!

Now the Twins are blownig up in the right direction at least!


----------



## smalls

Nice of the Twinks to finish out the sweep.

Highlights tonight:
I love Gardy's move to bring Nathan in to get the last 6 outs.

It was also great to see Silva pitching the way Silva needs to pitch to win. Not overpowering, but he put alot of ground balls in play and didn't walk anyone. He keeps our defense on their toes and you know that double plays will be abound.

Jason kubel continues his streak up. Again, why do we need Rondell White?


----------



## Tator

nathan, 43 pitches for a closer, good call. His next save opp might get put on hold, but hey, if you want to throw your closer for most the game, go ahead. good move gardy


----------



## smalls

Bases loaded in the 8th with no one out...who would you like to put out there....Lohse? Crain? Or would you like to put your best reliever on the mound to save the game?

You have to win the game you're playing today, not worry about what might happen tomorrow.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Tator said:


> nathan, 43 pitches for a closer, good call. His next save opp might get put on hold, but hey, if you want to throw your closer for most the game, go ahead. good move gardy


Wow, last I checked the 8th and 9th were considered the end of a game and not most of one, but I guess if you've been a Cubs fan cursed for an entire century watching an entire nine inning game could be a challenge. :wink: I liked the move by Gardy no matter what the outcome would have been, go with the go to guy when it's on the line. If Nathan would have been burned up the night before, that's different. Geez I wish some baseball fans could understand the game a bit. :roll:


----------



## knoppers

looks like his next save was today tator. one thing about having a team with a quality closer, they get the job done. its extra great for me since I have nathen on my fantasy team.


----------



## 870 XPRS

8 in a row, Oswalt goes down......$hit is getting real


----------



## 870 XPRS

A game above .500,,,,none of us on this topic thought this was going to happen before the all-star break. If they can pull within 7-8 games before the break I'll still have faith. Even though i'm on a big believer trip right now, we'll see what happens. Liriano vs. Clemens on thursday, that should be a good one.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

The only problem is there not gaining any ground on Detroit! :-?


----------



## djleye

Maybe Detroit is for real!!!!!


----------



## KEN W

Yeah eight wins in a row and they have gained 1/2 game.White sox and Tigers so far are the 2 best teams in baseball.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

It's pretty sad that they can play this well right now and get nowhere. Either way, they're really fun to watch!


----------



## Tator

you guys wanna watch a fun team and a team that has all the ingredience to win the big dance, watch the weekend series, you'll finally get to see some real baseball, not this grab ***** stuff you've been watching all year.


----------



## 870 XPRS

See that's where the cubs have all their problems, they definately have the "ingredience" which must be slang for suck. They obviously don't have the INGREDIENTS cause 28-43 usually doesn't amount to a club that is about to win the big dance.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

I'm guessing that since the CHUBS have fallen off the wagon and their a$$es are bruised, :lol: tator must have jumped to the other side of Chicago and hopped on their wagon instead. Typical.


----------



## djleye

> I'm guessing that since the CHUBS have fallen off the wagon and their a$$es are bruised, tator must have jumped to the other side of Chicago and hopped on their wagon instead. Typical.


Ouch!!!!!!


----------



## KEN W

Tator said:


> you guys wanna watch a fun team and a team that has all the ingredience to win the big dance, watch the weekend series, you'll finally get to see some real baseball, not this grab a$$es stuff you've been watching all year.


Real baseball....you mean that national league garbage w/o the DH???? uke:

Talk about inept....letting the pitcher bat.No wonder scores in the NL are lower,pitcher ERA is lower,NL pitchers have more strikeouts....padded stats with letting the pitcher bat :eyeroll: .....what a joke.Join EVERYONE else in the world of baseball and put in the DH!!!!


----------



## njsimonson

Tator - Define the word:



> ingredience


I'll even use it in a sentence for you...

"Steve Bartman, in greed-ience behavior, reached into play in an attempt to steal a souvenir ball along the third baseline stands."

(Nelson Muntz voice) Ha-HAAA!


----------



## Goldy's Pal

:rollin:


----------



## Tator

damn, even I had to laugh for a few seconds on that one. I'm glad we're all got the humor bug today : )


----------



## 870 XPRS

The ICON upstaged by the rookie.......oh boy that feels nice. But seriously how about Morneau just freaking out with the bat lately. Any twins fan has to be pumped about that, he's been swinging the stick great lately. Liriano is 7-1.........good thing the cubs don't have to see him ehhh tator. I'm predicting a sweep and it's not the cubs on the winning side.

Give me a call tomorrow night after the game, i'm sure i won't see it or a score, and the same goes for saturday.


----------



## 870 XPRS

Here is what bothers me though......how do you compete with the 2 best teams in the majors right now. Detoroit is 8-2 in there last 10, chicago is 9-1 in there last 10 and MN is 9-1 in there last 10. The twinks have gone on a tear and are still 11 games out of 1st place. Tator this one is for you, if the cubs would have somehow done the same thing they would have only been 10 games out of 1st place and they are the 3rd worst team in baseball. Detroit needs a god damn reality check, WTF is happening in this world when the tigers are leading the majors. That is like the Clippers or the Cardinals winning the NBA and NFL championships almost. I'm baffled,,,,i think i've even run out of words to describe how ridiculous this is.


----------



## Tator

Well Detroit comes under new management, and actually you look at their team, their not that bad. Their pitching was just terrible last year, and that has improved measures over the last couple years, with the addition of Rogers, which I actually didn't think would help them at all, and with good pitching, the bats can actually start to produce what they are suppose to produce.........although with the twins the opposite is what your use to. : )

As long as they keep winning, they might just have to hold out of a wild card spot. Although I'm not sure if Detroit will have enough gas to actually win the division or a wild card. Sox are for real, which sucks. I also don't know if the twins have enough gas to keep it going either...I hope they do though. Let's bring another series back to the dome before we get rid of that p.o.s. Now that I've said a lot of nothing, I hope you are all now dumber for reading this.

870, I'll try remember to shoot ya a buzz, they are late games, so might be a little tuned by end of game, spark is going with us too, and kent, might not be good, haha. later...................good luck at mcquades, I gotta get back up there some year. I miss that stuff

Tator Todd


----------



## Norm70

You got one thing going for ya tator nobody can really hate the cubs. Its hard to hate a team with big expectations and just can never get to the big one. Take it from a Vikes fan :beer:

Detroits going to take crap. They are too young although i think they are going to be a contender in the years to come. I am mor worried about Chicago.

Wow, I am gald we never made the Sori trade for Lirano last year, I guess terry ryan knew what he was doing. We have the 2 best lefties in the American League if not the majors right now. If Moreneau and Cuddyear can keep hitting and we get Stewy back I have to believe the Twins are going to make a serious run at it right now. I am excited!! Go 
twins!!!!

Oh ya doesn't if feel good to beat Roger last night! I have hated that guy for yearss


----------



## smalls

Get the brooms out! Tator was right, we did get to see some "real" baseball in the baggydome this weekend vs. the cubs.

Prior pitched a decent game last night...but Bonser just pitched better. We are starting to get into the same groove we've gotten into in years past where all we need is for the starter to get through the 5th or 6th inning and GAME OVER. Both Reyes and Rincon have sub-2.00 ERAs, Nathan is about as automatic as they come and we still have Crain, who has been very solid lately. Once Guerrier can return we can dump Lohse and be solid from top to bottom.

It is tough to look at box scores everyday and see the tigs and bad guys pacing us (the flip side of that comment is that if we were playing .500 baseball for the last two weeks we'd be 16 or 17 out). But we have ALOT of head to head at the end of the season. We just need to get to within 8 or 9 before the break and we can make a legitimate run.


----------



## KEN W

Man after watching today's game....it looked like the movie....Major League.I kept expecting Wesley Snipes and Charlie Sheen to come out in a Cubs uniform.

I watched it on WGN instead of FSN.Even the Cubs announcers couldn't believe how bad the Cubs were playing.

And they were so right.....they said the only really GOOD team in the NL are the Mets.Can you believe in interleague play the AL is 42 wins on the plus side????The AL keeps winning the All-Star game and have swept the NL in the last two World Series.

Every team in the AL East and Al Central who are playing their counterparts,is on a winning streak this week except the Blue Jays who are playing the Mets.


----------



## 870 XPRS

Tator.....ummmmmm anything to say about the weekend series. No????? OK then......just thought I'd check.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Hey Tator, I just thought I'd save you some time with a new avatar selection to browse.








:lol: 








:lol: 







:lol: 
:beer:


----------



## djleye

Ouch Tator!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tator

cmon guys, geez. Take it ez.............ya see, I was at the games this weekend, and during the cubs batting practice me and Dusty had a little conversation. I told him to take it ez in the twins, cuz they really want to win bad again this year, and their fans cry like babies and blame other people and management when they get on a losing streak. I explained to him that die hard cubs fans can take brutal beatings and still love their team year in and year out. Dusty said "Todd, I really see where your coming from, I tell ya what, we'll let them take the series from us this year, and next year we'll STOMP IN THE WORLD SERIES"

He than proceded to stick his lizard tongue out and spit his toothpick right into my seat. It will be for sale on ebay shortly. So if anyone wants a piece of history, I'll sell it here first. The first $100 takes it.

But ya, the games were good. Helluva lotta cub fans there, even had some good cub chants going throughout the dome, damn good time. and even the $6 beers were delicious. After the game, hit up Huberts and Brits for some lawn bowling.

Blow it out your a$$ fellas

Tator


----------



## Gunny

"and their fans cry like babies and blame other people and management when they get on a losing streak."

Thats 'cause we play to win. :beer: 
Anything less is unacceptible. :wink:

And good luck with that whole World Series thing. 

Gunny


----------



## Goldy's Pal

> cmon guys, geez. Take it ez.............


 :lol: You know what they say,"if you can't take the heat."

You know what else they say? "*This is Twins terrritory"*
:strapped:


----------



## KEN W

Tator said:


> you guys wanna watch a fun team and a team that has all the ingredience to win the big dance, watch the weekend series, you'll finally get to see some real baseball, not this grab a$$es stuff you've been watching all year.


Tator....being that you were at the games.....you weren't able to see that disgusted look on your buddy Dusty's face on TV.Looked like he would gladly have exchanged dugouts with Gardenhire.

You were right.....we watched 3 days of that grab a$$ stuff.....they were wearing cubs uniforms.They got hammered again last night by the Brew Crew.


----------



## Tator

anybody want to kick my dog too????


----------



## djleye

:rollin: :run: :bop: oke:


----------



## 870 XPRS

Tator said:


> anybody want to kick my dog too????


Damn right I do, I'll be over tomorrow after work about 4:45.


----------



## djleye

I'll be scond in line!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS

Carpool?????


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Another avatar tator? :lol:


----------



## KEN W

All in good fun Tator.....

But what did you expect when you made this post....

"you guys wanna watch a fun team and a team that has all the ingredience to win the big dance, watch the weekend series, you'll finally get to see some real baseball, not this grab a$$es stuff you've been watching all year. " :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop:


----------



## KEN W

Good thing the NL central isn't in the AL.....Even the great St. Louis Cards have lost 8 in a row to the AL Central.Heck Kansas City is 9-2 against the NL Central.They would probably be in first place in the NL Central.


----------



## djleye

Twins just completed the sweep of the Dodgers............What the heck is going on here. Mauer made an out today too!!!! :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS

11-13 in the series out of Mauer is just unacceptable.......but what really baffles me is timely hitting. Torii doesn't do crazy things like what he did today, grand slam with 2 outs.....let's get real here. Good thing detroit posted another W. The AL Central is absolutely crazy right now.


----------



## djleye

I heard a stat that the royals have gone 8-2 in their last ten and lost ground!!!!!!!!


----------



## KEN W

As I said above.....KC is 9-2 and if in the NL Central would probably be in first place.

Mauer has moved up to number 3 in the voting but to far behind Veritek and Pudge to catch up by the end of voting which I believe is tomorrow.There is no way he isn't chosen by Guillen.


----------



## 870 XPRS

KEN W said:


> Mauer has moved up to number 3 in the voting but to far behind Veritek and Pudge to catch up by the end of voting which I believe is tomorrow.There is no way he isn't chosen by Guillen.


Ken, I and i'm assuming most great baseball minds could not fathom Mauer not being selected by a manager with his numbers. However, I think at the same time we all know that Guillen doesn't give a flying "F" what other people think. I don't think it's out of his realm to pull the idiot card on himself and put AJ into the all-star game. Hope I'm wrong............to be continued.


----------



## Tator

i see the 2nd half of the year the twins run into a little tougher schedule, you'll all be doggin em in about a month, you'll see. make sure someone rememebers this post, I want it reposted in 1 month!!!!! maybe 1 1/2


----------



## KEN W

You're right they start playing the AL Central.The only way they can catch up.Nothing to gain by playing the NL Central.....everybody beats them.


----------



## Tator

:withstupid:

ok ok I"ll admit, that was a good one....


----------



## Gunny

I just voted for Mauer again on MLB.com. We will see what happens. If he isn't there it will be a joke. Everyone here that wants to see Joe in the All Star Game should go to the site and vote him in. Also you can vote more than once.

Gunny


----------



## Tator

it doesn't look good for him, I think he's in 4th place


----------



## 870 XPRS

No, he's got a magnormous lead on Posada. However these are results posted on mlb.com as of the 27th.

Catcher 
1. Jason Varitek, Red Sox 1,090,102 
2. Ivan Rodriguez, Tigers 1,047,987 
3. Joe Mauer, Twins 769,284 
4. Jorge Posada, Yankees 768,280 
5. A.J. Pierzynski, White Sox 622,351


----------



## Tator

870, I agree withya on ozzy, man that guy is a nutcase. He'll fill up remaining roster spots with sox guys. mauer, unbelievable, this kid can hit,

should've taken prior


----------



## KEN W

The sad thing is that Veritek is the leading vote getter and will start the All Star game......as of tonite he is hitting exactly 140 points below Joe Mauer.

.392 vs .252.... :eyeroll:


----------



## Goldy's Pal

This is why I'm not in favor of the fan voting. You have 2/3rds of the country voting for a Red Sock no matter who he is, and if Boston hadn't reversed the curse of the Bambino it would be the Yankee catcher leading the way. It's not about being the best player at that position and getting rewarded, it's about winning a popularity contest amongst the clueless voters.


----------



## roostman

Tator said:


> 870, I agree withya on ozzy, man that guy is a nutcase. He'll fill up remaining roster spots with sox guys. mauer, unbelievable, this kid can hit,
> 
> should've taken prior


 They talked to the General manager of Chicago on ESPN the other night and he said Ozzy better watch himself or he could be on the outside lookin in if he keeps up with some of the dumb things he's been doing lately. I think if he pulled A.J into the allstar game that would fall under a controversy dumb action under his part, but nothing would surprise me! 8)


----------



## Tator

agreed, fans vote on a popularity contest

I think fans should have a say in who goes, but maybe only a percentage of the vote, leave the rest to the analysts.

Hafner probably won't get in either, guy is a machine


----------



## 870 XPRS

Is the world ending..........the tigers actually lost on a Twins win ....10 back oohhhhhh boy something is weird here. Side note....the tigers lost to the lowly pirates. AJ freaked out and won the game for the sox in the 9th, but what the F. The world must be close to ending.....


----------



## Tator

how about KC???? man they are a great ball club uke:


----------



## djleye

Ahhh, KC is 6-4 over their last ten and the Chubs are 3-7 over their last ten. Also, their records are almost identical. Good thing the Chubs play most of their games against the lowly National league or they might only win 20 games a season!!! :wink:


----------



## Tator

hey, I was just talking about the royals, not the chubs


----------



## djleye

I know, I just see that damn flag on every post you make!!!!


----------



## Tator

haha, learn to love it man


----------



## 870 XPRS

uke:


----------



## djleye

I did like the Cubs before I lived in Chicago for 4 years, as well as hating the bears and the White Sox. I do still like the Bulls though. I would bet there aren't too many people in Fargo-West Fargo that have seen Michael Jordan play as many times as I have. Best game I ever saw was the Bulls ans the Hawks, Michael and Dominique trying to outdo each other on every dunk!!!!! AWESOME!! Their teams were each horrible then but they were great!


----------



## njsimonson

Second half expectations?

I don't really care if the Twins DON'T win the division this year, or even make the playoffs. I would really care if they do. They're just too far back right now against two hot teams to be 100% realistic.

But this is what I'm hoping for. 
1) Tigers Meltdown
2) Ozzie Guillen gets fired for the NEXT stupid thing he does or says (would any other manager still have a job at this time?)
3) Chicago goes on the skids like they did last year playing .500 ball for the last 30 games. 
4) Twins win 70% of their games.

Other than that, they just gotta stay above .500 so we can watch the future Yankees and Red Sox and think back in five years...I remember when the Twins had him, and him and him


----------



## KEN W

Neither the Yankees or Red Sox have ever signed a former Twin as a free agent except Ortiz and Terry Ryan made that mistake.His biggest ever.But he still has made more good moves than bad ones.

As guys like Radke,Hunter and Stewart leave money will be freed up to sign and keep their best players.


----------



## 870 XPRS

The next couple weeks will be very telling....I have to believe the twins will be more on the seller side than the buyer side giving their situation behind the tigers and sox. My call is that the only player to leave through a trade will be Stewart. Gut feeling is that he doesn't want to stay around and he'll be moved. Torii will stay and I have to believe that Radke will stay as well. The White Sox have too many bats to meltdown like they have notoriously done in the past, the tigers can possibly meltdown but there pitching has been quite outstanding.

The second half poses many questions, none of which can actually be answered at this time. The trades that happen will give us a good notion of who is going where in the standings and who is re-tooling for the upcoming years. I see baker got moved back up tonight as the AL once again won the All-Star game.

Here is a question for you baseball minds out there though. There is a ton of talk about Zito being traded from the A's. They are currently in 1st place in the west, why is this even talk. Are the A's that retarded or is the media that retarded. This doesn't make any sense to me I guess.

Twins are 9 out of the wild card with a 47-39 record and my giants are 1.5 back with a 45-44 record. There is a telling tale about interleague play and how horrible the NL has been the past few years.

Stay tuned.....


----------



## Tator

Zito won't go anywhere as long as the A's are in 1st place. There is just talk but I don't see it happening at all. no way. how bout the twins go out and get soriano??? haha, 15 million a year, hell, why not......????


----------



## djleye

I just find it strange that everyone I have ever heard make picks still say that Anaheim is winning that division. The "A"s have prven over the first half they are for real havn't they???


----------



## knoppers

this is not going to be a good year for trades, there are too many teams in the running within there own divisions this year. NL west all teams are in the race. NL central st. loius leads, but they are not putting anyone away. NL east, well the mets have a good lead, but look out, the braves are starting to win, and that washington ballclub may suprise.

AL west, anyones division, but I think the angles may have better pitching. AL central, probally the toughest division in baseball, two teams make the playoffs. AL east, sox are in and the yanks keep woundering why.

very limited on teams that can trade by the deadline. KC will trade sanders, pittsburg will trade some, cleveland will make a trade.

the twins need a outfielder, I would like to see sanders here, or trade stewart to a team that needs a DH.


----------



## djleye

The two guys thta had been talked about being traded from MN, Stewart and Hunter, are on the DL........Not a great place to get good value from!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## 870 XPRS

Tator said:


> Zito won't go anywhere as long as the A's are in 1st place. There is just talk but I don't see it happening at all. no way. how bout the twins go out and get soriano??? haha, 15 million a year, hell, why not......????


That is funny, the twins paying 15 mill a year for a player,, but hunter's option for next year is 12 mill. Call me crazy but I'd rather see Soriano in the lineup than hunter. I know, I know his glove is great but a guy can sacrifice 3 spectacular plays in the outfield for an incredibly larger amount of HR's and RBI's.


----------



## 870 XPRS

The zito talk was crazy though, I didn't understand why any of the national media was talking about a 1st place team trading one of their best pitchers when they were in 1st. To rebuke what I said earlier too, I don't think the twins will make a move on Soriano either. If...and it's a big if. If the twins continue to win towards the trade deadline they will make a move....I'm not making my call yet for who, but if they conitinue to win..notably on the road after the homestand...look for them to make a move.


----------



## 870 XPRS

Didn't mean to make 3 posts in a row, but as I was roaming the net.

How about R. White going 2-3 after a couple of good showings over the weekend.

Did the guy just need a wakeup call in the minors to produce???

Things to ponder


----------



## djleye

Back to single digits!!!!!!! 9 1/2 games out!!!!!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS

I don't know if any of you guys ever listen to the common man, but WE'RE COMIN,,,WE'RE COMIN. 5 back of the wild card meee boy.


----------

